# New to WFB



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well starting a warrior of chaos army does anyone know if the battalion is a good offer? Also is there any tactics or are they one trick pony's?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

There are plenty of tactics. Sure, there are broken combos that you can find, but they are very counterable. Also, the battalion is a good buy, as, even excluding the useless hounds, it's worth it. That's assuming you want the Marauders though.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Hounds rock out


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Marauders are a great unit, their not as good as warriors but they are a third of the points.

The standard WoC rmy is run forward and get into combat, but there are a few subtle nasty combos, I'm sure nagash would be more than happy to share his hellcannon tactic...


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Chaos Warriors have a very good battallion. I think the hounds have a bad rep. They're a solid unit that's useful in virtually any setup. It's just when you compare them to the amazingly cost effective marauders do they seem a bit lacking. Still, they're better than marauders at hunting war machines, and cheaper than marauder horsemen.

Chaos Warriors revolve mainly around having a combination of very powerful core, very cost effective units, and powerful magic. Their weaknesses are their lack of shooting, and their lack of subtlety. In order to win, they must reach close combat quickly, and your opponent will know it.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Also I am planning on playing a mono army does anyone know what is most competitive of the 4 chaos gods to play?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Nurgle is one of the best all-round. Sorcerer-wise, their lore is pretty good, and they can go ahead and choose other lores for combos. For your warriors, the Nurgle mark is excellent, making them harder to hit with BS shooting so you get more guys into combat, and in combat, the -1 to WS can make a huge difference, making WS3 troops hit on fives, 6 on 3's, etc., etc.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

tzeentch is a very powerfull mark as is khorne especially with a bsb near by it is pretty stable


----------

